# X5 vs Acadia Denali



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

My dealer told me if I could wait to wait for the X7. Not sure if we can wait that long. We are coming from an Escalade


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're looking for more of a car like ride in a bigger SUV, have you tried the Q7? If you're used to a body on frame with the Escalade, you might want to check out the LR4, Range Rover or the Land Cruiser/LX570 as well.


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

ND40oz said:


> If you're looking for more of a car like ride in a bigger SUV, have you tried the Q7? If you're used to a body on frame with the Escalade, you might want to check out the LR4, Range Rover or the Land Cruiser/LX570 as well.


If you have 3 kids that are out of booster seats then I wouldnt even consider the X5 or the Q7; the 3rd rows only fit small kids in these vehicles. I would also consider the Mercedes GL, my wife has had 2 of these and they are great, best SUV's for families on the market in my opinion, its just not much fun to drive.

I like the X5 because I only need the 3rd row on rare occasions, so I can stuff a kid back there if needed yet not have to drive a monsteroulsy big vehicle everyday.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes all kids out of booster seats. I wanted to stay in the BMW Family and my CA strongly advised me to hold off on anything until the X7 comes out if I really want BMW. I am thinking I might wait for the X7.


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

cmhsam said:


> Yes all kids out of booster seats. I wanted to stay in the BMW Family and my CA strongly advised me to hold off on anything until the X7 comes out if I really want BMW. I am thinking I might wait for the X7.


The new Mercedes GL comes out soon, I think next month. Beautiful interior, lots of space. Take a look. Of course the CA wants you to hold off, thats a sale! Besides, I havn't heard much about the X7, just a rumour. Even if in the planning still seems a few years off at best.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

How many kids do you need to cart around? How old are they?


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

14, 13, and 10. I tried even a 750Li...no bueno


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

cmhsam said:


> 14, 13, and 10. I tried even a 750Li...no bueno


I would think that the X5 is going to a tough one then. You might need something bigger, more versatile in the seating arrangement. I really like the X5, waiting on my 3rd one to arrive, but I know when my 3 kids get bigger, my vehicle will have to get bigger too. That is unless they all take after my wife and only grow up to 5'2".


----------



## grkmec (Oct 18, 2005)

So what is the most fun to drive SUV with 3rd row where an adult can comfortably fit into?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

grkmec said:


> So what is the most fun to drive SUV with 3rd row where an adult can comfortably fit into?


That's like asking which jumbo jet is most like a jet fighter.

I think they're all sub-par. Not because someone couldn't make one, but the market is so small that no manufacturer has put significant resources to create a game changer.

It would probably be cheaper to buy 2 mid sized SUVs that would be much more fun to drive if such a car existed, or a mini van, an off road car, and a nimble sports car, and still be ahead of such a SUV from a price perspective.

If money is not an issue, probably the best way if you needed it would be to get a large SUV that was comfortable, then have a custom shop modify the suspension and steering. Be prepared to drop $$$.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

cmhsam said:


> My dealer told me if I could wait to wait for the X7. Not sure if we can wait that long. We are coming from an Escalade


As you know, an Escalade is a Yukon Denali with a few extras and a bigger price tag - not like an Acadia in size or interior room. We have an X5 and a Denali (talk about ruining the environment). Why not get a Yukon Denali since the third row seats in an X5 are supposedly an afterthought. 2007 Denali still has no squeaks or rattles and has been used extensively to tow (horsetrailer).


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

3 year old Yukon XL or Suburban and let the kids snot it up for the next 5 years and you won't care too much. They are pretty dependable beasts too and if you throw a flowmaster 70 on them sound pretty mean. Not fast though.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

cmhsam said:


> Is the X5 the closest that BMW has to the Acadia Denali?


WTF, did GM just throw the names of national parks into a bowl and that's the two they picked? :dunno:


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

cmhsam said:


> 14, 13, and 10. I tried even a 750Li...no bueno


Don't think the X5 or the Acadia will do it. You're talking Suburban.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

pony_trekker said:


> Don't think the X5 or the Acadia will do it. You're talking Suburban.


I thought that teenagers don't hang out that much with the family? So maybe a multi person hauler isn't needed.


----------



## cmhsam (Mar 1, 2012)

Suburban feels like we are driving a bus. Looks like we are going to wait for the X7


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Ask yourself this. You have a glimpse into the future, and know that your wife and kids will be hit on by a drunk driver.

All other issues aside, do you want them in an X5 when that happens, or an Arcadia?

Sent from my HTC Inspire using BimmerApp


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

quackbury said:


> Ask yourself this. You have a glimpse into the future, and know that your wife and kids will be hit on by a drunk driver.
> 
> All other issues aside, do you want them in an X5 when that happens, or an Arcadia?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire using BimmerApp


all the data I could find shows them roughly equivalent in crashes. What am I missing?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

pony_trekker said:


> all the data I could find shows them roughly equivalent in crashes. What am I missing?


Crash stats are compiled by US govt agencies. GM is 26% owned by the govt. The US govt. agency rates the car highly. Gee - what a coincidence.

Did you ever consider those tests are not impartial? Like the IIHS? INSURANCE institute for highway safety - paid for by the insurance industry. Cars are supposedly safer because of them - but funnily enough, I've not seen my premiums reduce.

Which cars perform best in Euro crash tests? European... And if the Chinese had a NCAP, which cars do you think would perform best?

The safest SUV to be in is a BMW X5. This is a BMW board.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Crash stats are compiled by US govt agencies. GM is 26% owned by the govt. The US govt. agency rates the car highly. Gee - what a coincidence.


Stop. I looked at the iihs data too.

Of course, the prospect of avoiding an accident is better in an X5 but that wasn't part of the hypo.


----------

